# Black Panther: Neuer Trailer zum Marvel-Blockbuster



## BeeHammer (9. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Black Panther: Neuer Trailer zum Marvel-Blockbuster* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Black Panther: Neuer Trailer zum Marvel-Blockbuster*


----------



## Odin333 (9. Januar 2018)

Also wenn ich nach meinem Interesse an diesem Film gehe, dann wird das ein ganz gewaltiger Flop an den Kinokassen.

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich dieses Gefühl noch nicht einmal an etwas konkretem festmachen kann.
Sonst mag ich die Marvel-Filme gerne (ausgenommen Captain America), aber den hier... nö.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2018)

Geht mir auch so und ich kann nicht mal sagen wieso. Ist für mich der absolut uninteressanteste Marvel-Film bisher, vielleicht auch, weil mich als Kind, wo ich gelegentlich Marvel Comics gelesen habe, Black Panther schon einer der uninteressantesten Charaktere für mich war. Ich mochte da eher den "ersten" Superhelden Phantom, der ist allerdings ja nicht von Marvel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2018)

Haben den Trailer vergangenen Sonntag im Kino gesehen... Naja, auch nicht so mein Ding, aber ich schirme mich ja bewusst und seit Jahren von allen möglichen Marvel-Verfilmungen ab. Mir ist die Comic-Flut einfach zu viel.

Allerdings hatte meine Frau nach dem Trailer gemeint dass wir das Noch-Nicht-Gesehene vielleicht doch mal aufholen sollten, sprich alles ab 2014.

Gnaahhh... Hab aber keine Lust drauf. [emoji57] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so und ich kann nicht mal sagen wieso. Ist für mich der absolut uninteressanteste Marvel-Film bisher, vielleicht auch, weil mich als Kind, wo ich gelegentlich Marvel Comics gelesen habe, Black Panther schon einer der uninteressantesten Charaktere für mich war. Ich mochte da eher den "ersten" Superhelden Phantom, der ist allerdings ja nicht von Marvel.


Es gibt doch längst dieses "Meisterwerk" mit Billy Zane... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch längst dieses "Meisterwerk" mit Billy Zane...



Der ist ja von '96 und der galt schon damals als mies, sodass ich ihn "leider" ausgelassen habe und auch keinen Anlass sehe den irgendwann nachzuholen. 
Ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich heute noch mit einer Story von 1936, wenn sie relativ authentisch umgesetzt wird, etwas anfangen kann, dazu kommt, Phantom hat ja ähnlich Batman eigentlich keine Superkräfte, das merkt man in den Batman Filmen zwar auch nicht aber das ist auch eines der Dinge, die mich da stören, weil es sie so unglaubwürdig macht.


----------

